# Hes Gone :'(



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

So tonight my dumbo baby passed. He was a little over 2. He was my baby. My Einstein. RIP.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

heres my boy


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm sorry. It's always so sad when a pet passes away, but remember that you gave them a great life full of happiness and play. Always remember the good times with him. He's a real cutie!


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

He was always my little chubby boy but he was on some meds and they just couldn't help him, the wound on his face was just to significant and he also had a URI. I know he wasn't in pain though the pain meds took care of that.


----------



## RevRat (May 19, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have not lost a precious rat myself but i know what its like to lose a rodent you have bonded with. It is so sad he passed away from illness, but do not blame yourself. these things just happen sometimes no matter how unfortunate it is. Im sure you gave him a fun, happy, and long life and he will be forever thankful. He will be sending his rat blessings from pet heaven and the rainbow bridge. stay strong!


----------

